# FS/FT: Axolotls - Wildtype, Leucistic, Melanoid Leucistic (pics updated)



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

For Sale/For Trade: 3 inch+ Axolotls/Aquatic Salamanders/Mexican Walking Fish (Ambystoma mexicanum)

I have: Wildtype (brown), Leucistic (pink and white with reflective eyes, and Melanoid Leucistic (pink and white with solid black eyes).

All of the juveniles I have available for re-homing now are at least three inches long, and have fully grown front and back legs, and nice fluffy gills.

WILD TYPE: (brown/yellow/green) $20 each OR 4/$60 









LEUCISTIC: (pink/white with iridescent/reflective rings in their eyes) $25 each OR 5/$100

I also have a few larger 5 inch + leucistics available. $40 each.










MELANOID LEUCISTIC AKA WHITE MELANOID: (pink/white with solid black eyes. Carriers of the rare melanoid gene... If you intend on breeding, these may produce some uncommon purple melanoids. Below, a melanoid leucistic in the top half of the picture contrasted with a dark purple melanoid in the lower half.) 
$40 each OR 4/$120 









PURPLE MELANOID: Purple with solid black eyes. Produced by my adult melanoid leucistic. Sold out for now, sorry. 









Eating sinking carnivore pellets and chopped live earthworms, frozen/thawed brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, and bloodworm for treats.

Please have a cycled aquarium ready for them, I recommend a minimum of 20 gallons for a single, or a 40 gallons for a group, and an adequate filter for their high bio-load.

To learn more about axolotls, here is a fantastic little care sheet: Axolotl Care Sheet and a site for general info on axolotls : Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander

I may be open to trades, so please let me know what you have. I am in need of 20 gallon long, 40 gallon long, and 55 gallon+ aquariums, high-quality sinking carnivore pellets, frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, and organic earthworms, powerful air pumps, large sponge filters, internal filters and canister filters.

None of this stuff needs to be pretty. Scratched aquariums, older models of filters and pumps and so on are fine by me. I am just in need of more tank space and food to raise these guys.

Also would like to trade for plants, especially floating and / or easy plants.

Amazon frogbit, water letuce, foxtail (Myriophyllum), Egeria/Elodea/Anacharis, Riccia, Azolla, Salvinia, Bolbitus heudelotii (African water fern) Anubias species, Marimo moss balls, flame moss, Xmas moss, giant and corkscrew Valsneria, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis ( micro sword). Eloharis parvula (dwarf hairgrass), Marsilea minuta (four leaf clover), Pogostemon heleferi, red Ludwigea

My fish wish list includes: -Panda/Sterbai/Juli/Pygmy corydoras, giant corydoras (emerald, hoplo, porthole catfish)
-wild-type Bettas, (Rubra, Macrostoma, Channoides etc)
-South American dwarf cichlids: Apistogramma species, Bolivian rams, etc)
-fancy bristlenose plecos/other small pleco species (hypancistrus, peckoltia etc)
-whiptail catfish (sturisoma, farlowella, rineloricaria/L10a)
-kuhli loaches, (striped, brown)
-Weather loaches
-Hillstream loaches
-Spotted raphael catfish
-cardinal tetras/lemon tetras/ember tetras
-hatchet fish (marble, silver, pygmy)
-yellow shrimp/blue shrimp/tiger shrimp/crystal red/black shrimp/Jade shrimp/other dwarf shrimp species (no cherries please)
-Other small, peaceful community fish species.

Also looking for more axolotls: Melanoid, Albino, Golden Albino, Dirty Leucistic, Green Fluorescent Protein, Copper, Piebald. ***

Pick-up only in Abbotsford at Clearbrook and Old Yale. Sorry, no delivery, no shipping.

I will be at the BC Spring Reptile Expo here in Abbotsford this April 23-24, and prices will be a bit higher there to cover costs, but if you pre-order now, you can pick them up from me at the expo for the current low prices... No deposit is needed, but you MUST pre-order, and pick up will be available only on the first day of the Expo

If you have any questions, please feel free to PM or text me at 778 347 8916.

You can see more pictures in my group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/george.aquatic.creatures.hobby.supplies/


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Had a typo in my phone number, my apologies to those who tried to text me. Please try again.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump. They are going fast... Most of the melanoids are gone or on hold, but I have one more batch coming up, with another five or six mels in it, and then no more until next year. If you want one, act quickly.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Melanoids are all gone or on hold, but I've added some white melanoids for sale. These look like leucistics, but have solid black eyes of melanoids, and carry the melanoid gene. True leucistics have an iridescent circle in their eyes. Here you can see the difference between these two males, leucistic in the foreground, white melanoid in the background.
View attachment 114993


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Pics updated, white melanoids added for sale.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Pics updated, prices updated.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

I will be at table #7 the BC Spring Reptile Expo here in Abbotsford this April 23-24th, and prices will be a bit higher there to cover costs, but if you pre-order now, you can pick them up from me at the expo for the current prices. (No deposit necessary but pick-up must be on the first day only.)

I'll also be selling aspen log hides and microworm cultures if I get organized enough to do so.

If you have any questions at all, please feel free to PM or text me at 778 347 8916.

You can see more pictures in my group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/george.aquatic.creatures.hobby.supplies/


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Pictures updated. Need lots of organic earthworms: nightcrawlers or red wigglers, either or both.


----------

